# Suggestions for Tupperdor?



## Nevermore (Jan 5, 2015)

I was planning on starting a tupperdor. I was browsing through Walmart and Target this past weekend looking for tupperware. It turns out they only had small containers or sets. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what size and brand you use. I was thinking of ordering off of Amazon since they don't seem to sell anything large enough in my local stores. They have a 4.2 gallon Lustroware for 25 bucks. 

Also, I was looking at an old puff thread and someone used a large storage container with weather stripping. Has anyone tried this? I would love to hear suggestions of their experiences.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I usually go for Lock N Lock. Good seal, positive latches on all sides.
Cut up some Spanish cedar strips and hot glue them to the bottom, sides and top.
Easy peasy


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

They're a bit smaller than what you're looking for, but I first bought this one:

Amazon.com: Rubbermaid Lock-its 2-1/2-Gallon Rectangular Food-Storage Container with Lid: Food Savers: Kitchen & Dining

but it didn't seal. Even with the tabs locked you could push the lid up and down and hear air escaping and being sucked back in. I told Amazon and they refunded my money and told me to keep it (apparently they don't need a tupperware container that doesn't seal, either).

I then got this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WEMFGQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And it's been great.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i use weather stip on larger rubermaid containers with no issues at all! im actuallay gonna be posting so pics of my latest tupperdor build here shortly


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I use 3-Sterilite containers. The smaller ones can hold about 20-30 sticks and the large one I have no idea maybe 75-100.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I just got this 4 gal locking lid container online to consolidate my several smaller tupperdors and its working well (except now I have an urge to refill the smaller 'dors). .

16.8 qt Bulk Food Container


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

garublador said:


> I then got this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WEMFGQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> And it's been great.


I am currently using one similar to this one, but a bit smaller, and only til I get my winedor set up...seal seems to be great on it...holding at a steady 65%.


----------



## Nevermore (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks everybody, the rubbermaid seems like a great set up. The bulk food container looks interesting as well. I'm currently using a cooler with about 100-150 sticks in it as emergency storage, but I wanted to put drinks in it this spring/summer.


----------



## Nevermore (Jan 5, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> i use weather stip on larger rubermaid containers with no issues at all! im actuallay gonna be posting so pics of my latest tupperdor build here shortly


That sounds great, I will be keeping a lookout for this.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Ilroy said:


> I am currently using one similar to this one, but a bit smaller, and only til I get my winedor set up...seal seems to be great on it...holding at a steady 65%.


I originally got it because the humidor I got for Christmas in 2013 was leaky and I wanted something to use as a replacement until I got my humidor seal figured out. After seeing how well it's performed I realized that there might not really be a reason to use the humidor at all.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a pic of my STE Memorial Tupperdor. Its cool cause it has a perforated false bottom which would allow perfect placement of boveda packs at the bottom of the unit.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

garublador said:


> I originally got it because the humidor I got for Christmas in 2013 was leaky and I wanted something to use as a replacement until I got my humidor seal figured out. After seeing how well it's performed I realized that there might not really be a reason to use the humidor at all.


Similar reason that I started using a small tupperdor. I am going to go with winedor instead of just tupperdor or coolerdor simply because of temperature control. My house gets to around 75+ in the summer, so I figured winedor would be my best option. Just got the wine cooler and SC to build the shelves for my B-D yesterday, so I'll get started on that tonight.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nevermore said:


> That sounds great, I will be keeping a lookout for this.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/340667-over-top-tupperdor.html


----------



## Rocket Scientologist (Nov 11, 2014)

Do you have a Bed Bath & Beyond nearby? They sell single tupperware boxes, the type with the locking lids and gaskets. I just bought one a couple days ago.


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

If you're looking for a healthy choice, this New Zealand company makes BPA-free food containers: 7L Rectangular - Klip It Rectangular - Sistema Plastics

Because you are storing organic matter in an airtight container with humidity, BPAs can leach into the moisture and then into the tobacco. When the tobacco combusts, who knows what happens to the BPAs. I don't care to find out! The company manufactures large storage bins as well: Storage - Sistema Plastics

The container I use now is the 7L from the first link above. I ordered Spanish Cedar sheets from Woodcraft, Buy Cedar, Spanish 3/16" x 4" x 24" at Woodcraft.com. I cut out bottom and ends, but for sides I just use cedar inserts from old boxes. Here's the result.



BPA-free is the future!!!


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Skeat5353 said:


> If you're looking for a healthy choice, this New Zealand company makes BPA-free food containers: 7L Rectangular - Klip It Rectangular - Sistema Plastics
> BPA-free is the future!!!


I think it's also the present.  Aren't most new food storage containers BPA free? The one I linked to is.


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

garublador said:


> I think it's also the present.  Aren't most new food storage containers BPA free? The one I linked to is.


Indeed, sir. You are correct. I like that Rubbermaid btw. While I was killing time with wife during Xmas shopping, I wandered into Container store looking for Tupperdor type container. I found that one and liked the fact that it was BPA-free. I think that's an important feature, considering we are storing and smoking organic material. Am I correct?


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Skeat5353 said:


> I think that's an important feature, considering we are storing and smoking organic material. Am I correct?


Probably not but it doesn't seem totally clear. It depends on who you believe, but I don't think there have been any credible studies showing that it has an effect on adults in food containers. Nearly all of the recommendations have been for removing BPA from products infants use and the evidence to do that seems weak. It's more of a "better safe than sorry" stance. I'd imagine that, in addition to being an order of magnitude bigger than an infant, the amount of BPA that leeches into cigars is pretty small compared to what would leech into food. Remember that everything is toxic to us. It all depends on the dosage. Small enough doses just won't have a negative effect on us.

Either way it's probably a moot point because most food plastic manufacturers have discovered that "BPA free" is a great marketing term, so you'll probably have to purposefully search for food grade containers with BPA.


----------



## Nevermore (Jan 5, 2015)

Rocket Scientologist said:


> Do you have a Bed Bath & Beyond nearby? They sell single tupperware boxes, the type with the locking lids and gaskets. I just bought one a couple days ago.


I'll have to look there I got one within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Nevermore (Jan 5, 2015)

Skeat5353 said:


> If you're looking for a healthy choice, this New Zealand company makes BPA-free food containers: 7L Rectangular - Klip It Rectangular - Sistema Plastics
> 
> Because you are storing organic matter in an airtight container with humidity, BPAs can leach into the moisture and then into the tobacco. When the tobacco combusts, who knows what happens to the BPAs. I don't care to find out! The company manufactures large storage bins as well: Storage - Sistema Plastics
> 
> ...


I definitely was thinking of the BPA's in some containers. I was looking and the rubbermaid is indeed BPA free. The klip it is a nice container to think about as well. I'll look into getting some cedar too. I love the smell of spanish cedar.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

If you find something at Walmart.com, you can have it shipped to your local store with no shipping charge.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

I really dig my 75ct tupperdor ....RH is perfect at 67-69 using 3 boveda packets ......Still using my primary humi, but having a backup that works is peace of mind.....Now order more stixs....


----------



## dhodge (Mar 17, 2015)

Zipplock has a new weathertight box in the storage section in walmart just bought one and they seal quite well but its large


----------



## shong87 (Mar 17, 2015)

these are awesome. can people post more pictures?


----------

